# PAC TR-7 installation with alpine processor



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Ok guys, i have a major problem:

i currently have alpine TME-M740 BT touchscreen, alpine h701 processor and an alpine hubpro VB2222

I'm currently trying to run the PAC TR-7 so that i can use the processor accordingly i have been trying to wire the PAC to the Pro hub but its not working accordingly. Perhaps im not wiring it right, the Green wire on the PAC tr7 says it goes to Blue white Alpine harness but the hub harness doesn't have a white / blue wire.

anyone care to help?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

why do you need a TR-7 for this particular install? 

and if you using, so you can drive and watch videos, and or get into the menu structure, then the TR7 must be hooked to the wiring harness of the screen, and to whatever is creating your initial turn of signal

how are you controlling the 701? do you have the c701 also?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

Newtitan,

thank you for your response, the screen just has a power coard everything is controlled via the alpine prohub, im trying to get access to the processor, without the pac tr7 it doesn't recognize the processor, therefore, i can't tune it. 

the set up is as follows

The processor is hooked up to the pro hub the TME m740bt touchcreen also hooked up to the hub, everything gets plugged to the hub and the hub controls everything, the processor is controlled via the touchscreen the only place to wire the pac tr7 would be the prohub.

hope this makes sense and you can provide your input.

thanks
rj


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

RJ,
I'm reading the pac tr7 instructions manual and the alpine vehicle hub pro right now. Assuming you're following the instructions right and programmed it right,
the green output wire of the tr7 will need to wire to the remote wire (blue/white) of the hub, the blue wire output (tr7) to footbrake input wire (yellow/black), and the white wire (tr7) to parking brake input wire (yellow/blue)

hope that helps


----------



## kitt350 (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay I have a question for you. Does the TME-M740bt need the tr-7 to make it work while driving? I see in the manual that the foot brake and the ebrake needs to be hooked up but it doesnt say anything in there about the alpine sequence needed to make their monitors work. I have a pioneer tv in there now and all that needs to be done is ground the ebrake wire to get it to work. Just looking for some help on this before I get my car back to install this new tv. Any help from anyone is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 96dak (Jan 28, 2008)

wire the green wire from the tr7 to the blue/white of the H701 all it needs is the 12volt trigger and that can be found in the h701's harness


----------



## Conio (Mar 23, 2009)

I just purchsed a tr-7 but was just curious were to connect the red wire which needs a +12 volt source. do i just connect that to the wire from the battery ?


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Conio said:


> I just purchsed a tr-7 but was just curious were to connect the red wire which needs a +12 volt source. do i just connect that to the wire from the battery ?


No.

http://www.pac-audio.com/instructions/TR-7.pdf

Specifically the big bold sections saying this:


----------



## Conio (Mar 23, 2009)

what would be a good accessory to use?


----------



## Conio (Mar 23, 2009)

would the lighter work?


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

These questions make me feel like you shouldn't be wiring this yourself.

Wire it to the +12V switched of your stereo.


----------



## Conio (Mar 23, 2009)

lol, it's making sense to me now. I have the IVA-W505 so the yellow wire which is the battery wire would be my +12v source.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

NO.

Your +12 switched source is the red wire. :mean:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

yellow = constant
red = switched.


----------



## Conio (Mar 23, 2009)

red = ignition wire. 
yellow = battery
so i have the red wire from tr-7 to the red wire of the HU


----------



## Conio (Mar 23, 2009)

these r the connections i have made to connect the tr-7 to the IVA-W505
Red wire from tr-7 to Red wire of HU
Black wire from tr-7 grounded.
Green wire from tr-7 to blue/white wire from HU
blue wire from tr-7 to yellow/black wire from HU
White wire from tr-7 to yellow/blue wire from HU

All i got was a burning smell from tr-7 any ideas what i missed?


----------



## Conio (Mar 23, 2009)

anybody ??????
would really appreciate it


----------



## Conio (Mar 23, 2009)

anybody ??????
would really appreciate it


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

about to begin this myself, wondering what it means to "pulse the brown wire" 

-jump it with 12v?


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

Pulse the brown wire means to touch a grounding point.


----------



## ksufiji (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey I have the same setup and same problem...

I ordered new TR7s and should get them soon...will let you know how it owrks out....


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

what problem are you having? the directions are pretty clear, and once i figured out I put electrical tape over the LED, programming went fine


----------



## FenderBass37 (Jun 9, 2010)

ihartred or anyone else,
If you have any advice for installing the PAC-TR7, I would love some help. I have a 2004 Honda CR-V and an already installed Alpine iXA-w404 head unit with a Kenwood sub and a Rockford-Fosgate amp. About two weeks ago, I ordered the PAC-TR7 with the hope of bypassing the video block so that I can access menus and adjust the time clock, among other things. Upon receiving the module, I installed by following the simple wiring directions (since it said "factory default") and had no response. Then, I tried following the instructions on the third page of the manual (pulsing brown wire to ground) and again received no response. 

Concluding that the unit was defective (even though the LED lit up while I grounded the brown wire), I sent it back and received a replacement yesterday. 

Basically, I'd just like some tips on how to install this module and actually be successful. If anyone could help, that would be great. I think I'm doing the wiring right but maybe I'm confusing the blue/white remote wire with something else...I don't know. 

Any response would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

aneonrider said:


> No.


I used solder/heat shrink for most of the connections and just used quick disconnects for the ones that need to be connected after programming. Still took me two or three tries to get it to program though.


----------



## Rosso (Oct 6, 2010)

FenderBass37 said:


> ihartred or anyone else,
> If you have any advice for installing the PAC-TR7, I would love some help. I have a 2004 Honda CR-V and an already installed Alpine iXA-w404 head unit with a Kenwood sub and a Rockford-Fosgate amp. About two weeks ago, I ordered the PAC-TR7 with the hope of bypassing the video block so that I can access menus and adjust the time clock, among other things. Upon receiving the module, I installed by following the simple wiring directions (since it said "factory default") and had no response. Then, I tried following the instructions on the third page of the manual (pulsing brown wire to ground) and again received no response.
> 
> Concluding that the unit was defective (even though the LED lit up while I grounded the brown wire), I sent it back and received a replacement yesterday.
> ...


Hey mate, did you end up having any luck with the tr-7? Im having the same issues as you, ive got the exact same head unit too.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

